# LMU Writing and Producing for Television MFA 2022



## BottleCityJay (Feb 10, 2022)

I didn't see a thread for this yet and I know a few of us who applied to TV Writing were chatting in the production thread so I figured I'd start one for us to discuss interviews and acceptances. 

I just got my email notification for an interview today (Feb 10), I scheduled the interview for Friday, Feb 18th. It was the soonest available slot. I'll be sure to report back about the interview and the questions they ask.


----------



## izzy74 (Feb 10, 2022)

Congrats!! And thank you for starting this thread! Got my interview request today as well


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Here are the current stats from our database on the program. Click the link below to see notification dates as well as a ton of other awesome acceptance statistics from our database.  Good luck!!!


LMU - Writing & Producing for Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






87%

Admitted
34   out of   39   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
3   out of   39   Waitlisted



5%

*Not Admitted*
2   out of   39   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## blonde.death (Feb 10, 2022)

I also got an interview request today! Figured I might as well have it on the same day as my Chapman interview, the 21st


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 10, 2022)

Mine is two days after my Chapman interview, I tried to schedule it for the same day but there wasn't any availability on the day of my Chapman interview.


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 10, 2022)

Chris W said:


> Here are the current stats from our database on the program. Click the link below to see notification dates as well as a ton of other awesome acceptance statistics from our database.  Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> LMU - Writing & Producing for Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate
> ...


Loving these statistics, makes me feel good about my odds. Of the places I applied to, LMU was the one I was the least confident about even getting an interview for.


----------



## blonde.death (Feb 10, 2022)

The LMU interviews must be pretty short, considering the time shots were only spaced fifteen minutes apart. I'm kind of concerned how much you can really get to know about a perspective film graduate in that time over Zoom


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 10, 2022)

reporting in here as well since i was in the production thread earlier — thank you for making this thread, JPG! scheduled my interview for the 21st.



blonde.death said:


> The LMU interviews must be pretty short, considering the time shots were only spaced fifteen minutes apart. I'm kind of concerned how much you can really get to know about a perspective film graduate in that time over Zoom



yeah, i noticed that the slots were really short too, kind of weird compared to the other programs


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 10, 2022)

blonde.death said:


> The LMU interviews must be pretty short, considering the time shots were only spaced fifteen minutes apart. I'm kind of concerned how much you can really get to know about a perspective film graduate in that time over Zoom


I didn't even notice that. I wonder if they were that short last year... Maybe they feel like they get a pretty decent sense of the candidates through the personal and video statements? I don't know how many of the other schools use video statements in their application but LMU is the only place I applied to that had that requirement.


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 18, 2022)

I interviewed today with Michael F.X. Daley, he said he oversees the Writing and Producing for TV program. The interview was really short because they only allotted 15 minutes for them but we took the whole time and he asked me:

Why LMU?
Where does your desire and inspiration for storytelling come from?
How do you feel about a program that involves heavy collaboration?

I didn't have any major questions for him but I wanted to ask one just to be safe so I asked him about what the thesis process was and how a finished portfolio looks.

I felt really good about how it went.


----------



## rac_98 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi guys! Did anyone else interviewed? How was it? Did they ask the same questions?


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 21, 2022)

rac_98 said:


> Hi guys! Did anyone else interviewed? How was it? Did they ask the same questions?


i had mine too and had the same questions as JPG mentioned above (Why LMU?; Where does your desire and inspiration for storytelling come from?; How do you feel about a program that involves heavy collaboration?)

i also had Michael F.X. Daley and another professor whose name i forget, but they were both extremely warm and kind! i mentioned an alumni who i knew through doing comedy in new york and we talked about that for a while too, so i think the conversation will go wherever you take it. good luck!


----------



## burungkilat (Mar 8, 2022)

rac_98 said:


> Hi guys! Did anyone else interviewed? How was it? Did they ask the same questions?


I was interviewed back in Feb. Interviewers were Michael F.X. Daley and John Strauss (the guy that wrote, "There's Something About Mary"). I got the same questions why LMU, how much experience I have with production and collaboration and how my background can enrich the experience at LMU?

From my end, I asked; have students found success with First Pitch and whether they could share details regarding that, specifically, how have international students found success in this highly competitive landscape and what support can SFTV provide, and what does a normal schedule look like for a grad student in this programme.


----------



## BottleCityJay (Mar 8, 2022)

burungkilat said:


> From my end, I asked; have students found success with First Pitch and whether they could share details regarding that, specifically, how have international students found success in this highly competitive landscape and what support can SFTV provide, and what does a normal schedule look like for a grad student in this programme.


I love that question, what was their answer?


----------



## burungkilat (Mar 8, 2022)

BottleCityJay said:


> I love that question, what was their answer?


The example given was Ratched, it was developed at SFTV and pitched during First Pitch. Sold off to Netflix, and (I could be wrong about this) the student is also a producer on the show. Obviously, this is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## izzy74 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi! Anyone have any ideas when we might hear back? I forgot to ask during my interview. Last year I believe they had already heard back by now.


----------



## blonde.death (Mar 15, 2022)

As far as I recall they said "mid-March" during my interview. And what's more mid than the 15th/16th.


----------



## izzy74 (Mar 23, 2022)

Just a heads up that admissions is behind schedule! I spoke to someone and they said decisions will be coming in a week, two weeks max.


----------



## brel23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Did any of you visit the campus or department in person?


----------



## izzy74 (Mar 24, 2022)

brel23 said:


> Did any of you visit the campus or department in person?


I just visited! Based off of what I was told (1 week to 2 weeks max) I would not expect decisions this week due to internal delays - but they’re working on it!


----------



## brel23 (Mar 24, 2022)

izzy74 said:


> I just visited! Based off of what I was told (1 week to 2 weeks max) I would not expect decisions this week due to internal delays - but they’re working on it!


Sorry, I was referring to during the application process (like back in Sept. - Nov.). Weather or not I get accepted I'll always wonder if that makes a difference. Thanks for the response though, and thanks for sharing the intel, as I'm certainly not in a position to visit the admissions office on my day off.


----------



## wuzpoppin (Mar 28, 2022)

i'm in! just got the email to check my status page! also got a small scholarship in the admission letter


----------



## BottleCityJay (Mar 28, 2022)

Just got my acceptance with a scholarship, check your portals!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2022)

Congrats! Get a thread going for this year on the LMU private forum. 



			PRIVATE CLUB - LMU
		




			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/lmu-private-forum.166/


----------



## brel23 (Mar 28, 2022)

Just got my acceptance! See you guys in Culver City!!


----------



## burungkilat (Apr 1, 2022)

I got waitlisted. Actually, I got waitlisted for the three schools I applied to . But congrats to everyone that got in!


----------



## BottleCityJay (Apr 22, 2022)

Just submitted my enrollment deposit! See y'all in the fall.


----------



## e96 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey! If anyone who was admitted intends on attending LMU and wants to be added to a WhatsApp group (Production, Writing for the Screen, and Writing and Producing students all welcomed), start a conversation with me and I’ll send you the link to join!


----------



## burungkilat (Apr 26, 2022)

I got off the wait list!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 26, 2022)

burungkilat said:


> I got off the wait list!


Congrats! Be sure to update your application if you haven't already! 

That's awesome! 👍


----------



## blonde.death (May 1, 2022)

I also got off the waitlist! Haven’t made up my mind whether to go or not, but I’m thrilled that I made the cut 🎉 I’m still waiting on a decision from Cal State Fullerton


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2022)

New article up about an LMU alumnae.














 Ashley Seering (Loyola Marymount University ‘21) Teaches The Art of Defying Stereotypes in Film


					Ashley Seering (@A248) enrolled in her film school MFA program with a clear goal in mind: becoming a film professor. Seering graduated from Southern Illinois University Edwardsville with a Bachelor’s degree in Mass Communications and went on to have a successful freelance career.

But something...
				


Alexa P.
Jul 25, 2022
Category: Life After Film School


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2022)

Our guide to applying to LMU is up:














 Loyola Marymount University: How to Apply, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an LMU SFTV Film Student


					Loyola Marymount University School of Film and Television (LMU SFTV) has solidified itself as one of the nation’s top film schools. In 2022, the Hollywood Reporter ranked LMU SFTV no. 8 in its annual list of the best American film schools; notably, the university has maintained its top 10...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 18, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Applying to Film School






Good luck! 
*Deadline is December 15, 2022*​


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2022)

Our guide to applying to LMU is up:














 Loyola Marymount University: How to Apply, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an LMU SFTV Film Student


					Loyola Marymount University School of Film and Television (LMU SFTV) has solidified itself as one of the nation’s top film schools. In 2022, the Hollywood Reporter ranked LMU SFTV no. 8 in its annual list of the best American film schools; notably, the university has maintained its top 10...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 18, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Applying to Film School






Good luck! 
*Deadline is December 15, 2022*​


----------

